# Black and Red Sloth



## Chriscb (Mar 10, 2021)

Afternoon all, During the last lockdown here in the UK I've taken up the _Kitless_ pen challenge. Little afraid of showing the pen here, given all of the stunning creations gracing these pages, but hey, it's a learning process that (after a few disasters) I'm finally becoming more confident in.

Herewith find my Sloth pen - turned from Black and Red swirly ebonite, with an ebonite section and a black Bock #6 (F) nib. Oh - and a Sloth rollstop in the cap. Capped 137.2  mm, uncapped 129.3 mm, section 26.43. Barrell diameter 15.42 mm taper to 13.08 mm at the cap.

Be honest with any critiques you give, as that's the only way to improve.

Thanks.

Chriscb


----------



## Humongous (Mar 10, 2021)

Now that is really cool!  I love it.


----------



## magpens (Mar 10, 2021)

Very admirable job on that pen !!!!!

I like the overall styling !!!

I especially like the continuous diameter .... body, cap the same where they come together !!!!

Where did you buy that Ebonite, please ? . . I really like it and would like to get some.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 10, 2021)

Great work.


----------



## RobS (Mar 10, 2021)

That is a unique roll stop.  cute and cool!


----------



## Aces-High (Mar 10, 2021)

Really nice!  Would love more info on how you made and attached the sloth please.


----------



## Chriscb (Mar 10, 2021)

Humongous said:


> Now that is really cool!  I love it.


Thanks.


----------



## Chriscb (Mar 10, 2021)

magpens said:


> Very admirable job on that pen !!!!!
> 
> I like the overall styling !!!
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm still working on the shape and dimensions. Doesn't quite sing to me yet. Feel like the cap ought to be just a little shorter. The ebonite was sourced from https://www2.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/shop/pen-blanks/ebonite-hard-rubber.html

Chriscb


----------



## Chriscb (Mar 10, 2021)

Jim15 said:


> Great work.


Thanks


----------



## Chriscb (Mar 10, 2021)

RobS said:


> That is a unique roll stop.  cute and cool!


Thanks


----------



## magpens (Mar 10, 2021)

Chriscb said:


> Thanks. I'm still working on the shape and dimensions. Doesn't quite sing to me yet. Feel like the cap ought to be just a little shorter. The ebonite was sourced from https://www2.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/shop/pen-blanks/ebonite-hard-rubber.html
> 
> Chriscb



Thank you for this info, Chris !


----------



## Chriscb (Mar 10, 2021)

Aces-High said:


> Really nice!  Would love more info on how you made and attached the sloth please.


Thanks - as for the sloth...... bit of lateral thinking here. It's one of a pair of stud earrings .


----------



## Aces-High (Mar 10, 2021)

Chriscb said:


> Thanks - as for the sloth...... bit of lateral thinking here. It's one of a pair of stud earrings .


Cool.  Did you use the post to attach it to the pen?


----------



## eteska (Mar 10, 2021)

Gorgeous! Love the roll stop. Do you know what the material the ear ring is made from? Just wondering if it could be bent to match the contour of the cap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TDahl (Mar 10, 2021)

Very nice.


----------



## Chriscb (Mar 11, 2021)

eteska said:


> Gorgeous! Love the roll stop. Do you know what the material the ear ring is made from? Just wondering if it could be bent to match the contour of the cap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


Thanks. The material is silver, plated with rhodium. Interesting thought about the contour of the roll stop. Not sure if doing that would reduce the effectiveness.


----------



## Angelo49 (Mar 15, 2021)

That's a beauty!
Love the roll stop.


----------

